# A - Z song titles



## Vee (Jul 24, 2016)

Beginning with...

Absolute Beginners ~ David Bowie (rest his precious soul)







B


----------



## Meringue (Jul 24, 2016)

Baby Love   =  The Supremes



C


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

A to Z any songs done by Lennon n McCartney ,some of them will always be around. In 50 years people will still hear "Yesterday" ,"Le It Be" an so many others.
I saw the Beatles in 1965 at Shea Stadium  in NY, I still have the original ticket stub. I paid 5.65 for the ticket. My best friend an I went to see Paul in Albany NY
last year. We wanted to be close to him, 3rd row center . We could see the sweat rolling down his forehead. The ticket was 1400. eachan we didn't care, it was
worth every penny or should I say pennies.


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Jul 24, 2016)

*C*herry Pink And Apple-Blossom White...  by _coogie_ 'n the guys






D


----------



## Vee (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow, Happy. From 5.65 to 1400. That's a success story! They certainly did write some classics.

________
D: Desperado ~ The Eagles






E


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Jul 26, 2016)

Bryan & Brian;






F


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Jul 29, 2016)

G


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2016)

Game of Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders








H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2016)

Heaven ~ Bryan Adams







I


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2016)

Ice Cream Man - Van Halen








J


----------



## Vee (Aug 1, 2016)

OK, so this thread has been moved from the "Entertainment" section where I started it. I didn't mean to double up on the 'Alphabetical song titles" game thread. Just thought it would be fun to add the film clip. Thanks for the posts.


Jumping Jack flash - THE Stones






K


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2016)

(moved it back Vee )

Kodachrome - Paul Simon








L


----------



## Vee (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks SeaBreeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Little Red Corvette - Prince







M


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellow Yellow - Donovan







N


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Aug 2, 2016)

_beach-towel shake

_




O


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2016)

Ode to Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry








P


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Aug 4, 2016)

I used to think it was 'Polo*vet*sian Dances', by *V*orodin.....  no wonder I couldn't find it...






Q


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Aug 4, 2016)

Quick Joey Small...  wasn't exactly a 'breakout', but I loved it






R


----------



## Vee (Aug 6, 2016)

running up that hill  ~  Kate Bush






S


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2016)

Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks









*?T*


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2016)

Time-Bowie





U


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2016)

Under Pressure - Queen and Bowie








V


----------



## Vee (Aug 14, 2016)

Valerie - The Zutons






W


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2016)

X/Y


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

Xanadu-Olivia Newton-John


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Young Americans - David Bowie








Z/A


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

Zippitydoda zippety yay- Steve Miller Band


----------



## Vee (Aug 23, 2016)

Avalon - Roxy Music






B


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2016)

Babylon - David Gray








C


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2016)

Carry On-Crosby, Stills, Nash







D


----------



## Vee (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't leave me behind ~ Everything but the girl






E


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone Falls in Love Sometimes-Tanto Metro and Devonte


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2016)

G


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2016)

Get Ready-Temptations!





H


----------



## Vee (Aug 28, 2016)

Here comes the rain again ~ Eurythmics






I


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2016)

In a godda da vida-Iron Butterfly






J


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2016)

Jenny - Tommy Tutone









K


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2016)

Karma Chameleon-Culture Club





L


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2016)

Layla - Eric Clapton








M


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2016)

Monday, Monday-Mommas and the Pappas






N


----------



## Vee (Sep 6, 2016)

Nobody does it better  ~ Carly Simon






O


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2016)

Old Love-Eric Clapton






P


----------



## Vee (Sep 18, 2016)

Peace Train ~ then Cat Stephens .. Yusuf Islam






Plus, I love this cover by 10000 Maniacs






Q


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2016)

R


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2016)

S


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 25, 2016)

Still the One-Shania Twain





T


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 25, 2016)

That Don't Impress Me Much-Shania Twain






U


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2016)

V


----------



## Vee (Sep 29, 2016)

Veronica ~ Elvis Costello







W


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

X/Y


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 30, 2016)

You Don't Own Me-Grace






Z


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2016)

Zoom - Commodores









*?A*


----------



## Vee (Oct 11, 2016)

Alimony ~ Hummingbirds






B


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2016)

Bang A Gong - T. Rex










C


----------



## Vee (Nov 1, 2016)

Cross my heart ~ Everything But the Girl






D


----------

